# The October Sales Thread



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Where's the October Sales Thread? Did I miss it? 

Anyway, how's everyone doing? Seeing more sales now that it's officially fall?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My October hasn't started terribly well. Then again, my August and September (and July, June and May) were just fine.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

October has started slow for me but I haven't done anything in the way of marketing as I'm working on the next release. I changed the cover of one of my books as I have a sequel planned and got the cover redone to match the new one. I've seen that title pick up slightly since changing it which has been pretty cool.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Medium start. I usually average around 10 a day. I think I may be slightly under that but I have some promos coming.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Not good, 9 books only. Waiting for my perma free and I raised the price of book two. I just lowered it back again.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

October is looking like it has the potential to be my best month ever. Probably because I released a new book last month. I'm hoping this is the start of a beautiful trend.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I might be depressed if it weren't for my UK sales.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

'Tis the month of Italy. 8 sales already, 5 from the same book, which gives you great rankings on small sublists.  Last month I had 15 sales in Italy, and thought I was dreaming. Maybe I'll top that in October, though!


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

Germany's gone crazy this month, 31 sales already!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

October's lookin' good. Might have my second best month with unit sales, although not my best royalty-wise, since I have a 99c sale going.



MitchHogan said:


> Germany's gone crazy this month, 31 sales already!


Wow, that's great! Any idea what's contributed to that?


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

smreine said:


> Wow, that's great! Any idea what's contributed to that?


If I had to guess I'd say Oktoberfest!


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great start for me. My best start so far.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Doing pretty good so far! Averaging about 10 to 12 sales per day <knock on wood>. Better than last month!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Same slow start as usual.  I did get my first paid sale in India and a perma-free went to Brazil, marking the first time that country's not show a dark line.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Not as well as I'd hoped. I appear to have encountered the dreaded 30-day cliff. I'm still ticking along nicely, but I've lowered the price on my latest release just to see if it helps.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ehehehe October is actually pretty nice for me. Had 1306 sales so far and we've only just passed the 8th.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

One per day, which considering that didn't happen June thru Sept I'm pretty happy. Things are looking up!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I'm doing better than I normally do. The Kindle Book Discovery spot, on the 1st Oct, helped me get 12 paid sales on .com. I've also made another 5 paid sales there, plus 1 in the UK, AND I've made my first ever paid sale in Germany! Oh, and I've made 3 paid sales via D2D.

I've now surpassed my paid sales total for 2012!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine are kinda slow, despite having a release a few days ago. The release was dire. It felt like when I released my first book all over again. No sales for 2 days! Still, this one was mainly a personal project and I'd not really started marketing yet so fingers crossed it builds up. I'm hoping a free run over Halloween will get things moving again. 

I'm hoping things pick up over Christmas as I finish my job in a few weeks!


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

ClarissaWild said:


> Ehehehe October is actually pretty nice for me. Had 1306 sales so far and we've only just passed the 8th.


Congratulations  took about 4 days to get one sale for me


----------



## ingrid avluv (Feb 15, 2013)

Terrible month for me so far. 

July was my best ever, at almost double my average. August and September back to average. October currently at 60% average on a per week basis.


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

4 sales so far this month. Yes, you read right. *4!* I know it's almost too good to be true, but please, don't despair. If I have reached these amazing figures, you, one day, can too!

(Yes, I really need to send out review copies to blogs.)


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Zip. 9 days in and still BBOS all round.  And that's with a KBoards promo too!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarwah2012 said:


> Congratulations  took about 4 days to get one sale for me


Hehe thanks 

I've discovered it's mostly because of my perma-free and because of the fact that I use live models on my covers. Somehow people like to see other people kiss and make love  such a shock!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

About as glacial as the last two months.
The first couple of days started strong and now fizzled again. I'm concentrating on a promo next week for the new title and hopefully that'll give things a boost.
If I can get south of 100k rank per book I'd be happier.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Averaging 40 - 45 a day spread across US UK and Canada. Most in the US though but I'm in the top 100 in my categories there so I have higher visibility.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Started off so-so and then stopped. 

However, this morning I glanced at my Nook sales and saw a steady climb. Surprise Surprise.

So the news isn't all bad.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

42 so far in the US, plus 1 in the UK. Slower than I would have hoped, given that I reduced the price for this month, but it's still sales.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Things have been going crazy for me this month. Definitely an improvement from the 5 or so sales a day I used to get a couple months ago. I'm up to 824 paid sales.


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

If we can average 150 sales per day across our titles, I'm happy. So far, we're exceeding that by a slight margin.  Barring any super bad slumps, October should shape up well.


----------



## Moondreamer (Apr 27, 2013)

October's been our best month yet, avergaring around 17-18 books a day. It's shaping up to be our best month ever by a huge margin, mostly due to our one permafree and the release of the serial bundle that's in my sig.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I've sold 2/3rds of all of September's numbers (my best month yet) in the 1st 9 days of Oct. All due to a new release.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

The month started well thanks to a Bookbub ad on October 6th. Hopefully the book will continue to move now that the price is back up to 2.99. We'll see.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

So far 1659 on US, 130 UK, and FIVE BRAZIL!

Someone sign me up for a book signing in Rio. I haz fans!


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

58 sold so far this month, and the only promo I've done so far is a Kboards ad. This doesn't sound like much, but I went ahead and listed out my Kindle sales since I first started publishing, and 2012 is absolutely pathetic - entire months without a single sale. It wasn't until I did my first Ereader News Today ad that I got some decent sales, and the sales in the non-promo times, while not huge, are a definite slow-but-steady stream.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Nine days in...and that _Gadsby_ re-issue hasn't surfaced in time for its one-year anniversary. (But hey, my cheque's gonna be in the mail pretty soon.)


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Best ever for me. New releases.
Up to almost 70 sales.


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

About 650 a day so far. About the same as last month, but ebbing slightly as I am 30 days out now from my last release.


----------



## giantpasta (Sep 1, 2012)

Diddly poo poo

Why, dammit! Why?! 

Tell me Geoffrey, you ought to know of all people. 

None.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, everybody's numbers are far better than mine, but at least I'm on the board.  

Congrats to all who are having a good month!!


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just finished a promotion with advertising and hit 157 sales so far (which is 10x what I'd sold last month). I'm happy with that.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I just hit my first month with more than 500 sales!!! OMG   I dreamed this would happen.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My bestselling venue is Kobo.

Yeah. 

Don't ask.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Wansit said:


> I just hit my first month with more than 500 sales!!! OMG  I dreamed this would happen.


Great job, and it's barely halfway over!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Ouch, Patty. Sorry to hear that! Are any of your books live there, though? I have 6 that are live and had a $60 day there 2 days ago because there's next to no competition. 

Without counting the box set I'm in, it's shaping up to be my third best month since I started. With the box set share, it might be my second best month.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Same as September, both sales and ranks, except the new release, which dropped 25% as soon as it fell off its new release status. Been hanging around at that level for the last two weeks, though.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

There is never a day that I don't sell anything on Kobo. I have now not sold there for three days. As far as I can see, all my books are still up.

On top of that B&N sales collapsed for me a few months back.

Something funny is going on at Apple. None of my links work.

I have never sold well at Amazon.

And last month was going quite well.


----------



## Lana Amore (Oct 13, 2013)

I started doing this for the first time from scratch on October 7th and I have 15 sales total over three shorts.  Which thrills me, trust me.  

I've also been purged from Kobo, generically warned by D2D and brought a plague upon some houses.  (Okay, maybe not that last one, but ...)

I'm also learning a *lot* from you guys.  So thanks!

Edit: Of course after I post this, I got my first Amazon return. Tbbbbt. I hate you too, Mean Cheap Reader.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

I've broken 200!! My best month ever! 
And over 20 at Apple in the last two days. I hope that continues. I'm very new there.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm up and down like crazy.
My author central rank looks like a graph of ventricular tachycardia. 
A dozen sales one day, two the next and then up again. I'm going to start chewing my nails or something.


----------



## R. K. Clark (Oct 6, 2011)

I sold two!  I'm up to Eleven!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I've tried to wean myself off of constantly checking my sales (a watched pot never boils, they say), so I haven't looked recently. However, when I checked about a week ago I was a little over 1200.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

KevinH said:


> I've tried to wean myself off of constantly checking my sales (a watched pot never boils, they say), so I haven't looked recently. However, when I checked about a week ago I was a little over 1200.


lol I have a new release. I've checked sales every two seconds. In another week or so I'll get over it. Until then...

This month is much better than last month. I'll take it.


----------



## ShellyArbogast (Oct 18, 2013)

A pen-name of mine has sold about 7 this month across all channels. My permafree has been downloaded about 85 times as well. sold a book in Canada, though! And the two I sold at Kobo were in the UK!

Nothing at all compared to a lot of the numbers in this thread, but I'm about to roll out a new paranormal romance series and I hope to see some nice returns once that ball gets rolling!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've sold over 2200 books now, hoping to reach at least 3000 before the end of the month.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My sales were going quite well, but have COMPLETELY DIED with the Kobo issue

I could really use some love


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> My sales were going quite well, but have COMPLETELY DIED with the Kobo issue
> 
> I could really use some love


I love you. *hugs* Hope your sales situation improves soon!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

KB needs a 'like' function (like FB). I want to like some people's posts and then comment on others. Why can't I do both? *sadface*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

+ 1 For a like button. I never knew how much I needed to like things until I wasn't able to.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

smreine said:


> I love you. *hugs* Hope your sales situation improves soon!


AWWWWW Thanks

I'm still hoping there are some sales backed up in the system somewhere. I have never sold well on Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

I've sold 51 so far this month via D2D and Amazon. That's about 3 per day, which for me is great! Pathetic compared to some, but for me - woohoo  Pizza for everybody!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

22 sales, two of which were paperbacks (not counting the two paperbacks I gave to my uncle as a gift). Most sales seem to be result of the free promo I ran earlier. I'll probably go permafree with the first book as soon as my KDP Select expires later this month (already disabled auto-renew  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Somewhere between 7,000 and 8,000 all books combined.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Where's the October Sales Thread? Did I miss it?
> 
> Anyway, how's everyone doing? Seeing more sales now that it's officially fall?


We're up to 10K freebies this month and sales in first 2 weeks have quadrupled the whole month of September

Not on bookbub yet, but we have a new network in place that is pumping out free downloads for us

So if you try to get bookbub with backlists it should help anyone that has good books

Exposure is the key in any business

and FREE is the path to sales on ebooks, and it's been that way since 1996


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

Sales have died down to normal from our latest release.  We've been deleted from Kobo's UK store, but we don't sell much there anyway, thankfully.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

ShaneJeffery said:


> + 1 For a like button. I never knew how much I needed to like things until I wasn't able to.


To argue FOR a like button (which is probably not doable in this forum style) is that some threads would be a lot shorter because of fewer "me too" posts.

That said, hugs to Patty, too.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

*hugs* Patty. Hope the issue is sorted out soon. 

I'm pretty happy with sales. October just surpassed September as my best month ever for sales numbers. (Will possibly be lower earnings, as my first novel has been 99c for most of that time.)

Going to fall off the 30 day cliff soon though, so not expecting them to continue, but happy to have beaten last month!


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with October. I'm not a power seller by any means, so I don't think my numbers would wow anyone, but I decided this year to finally do a little promo through I Love Vampire Books (I think that's their name). At the same time, ARe spontaneously picked up one of my books for their front page feature while another under a different pen name made their store best-seller list. All told it's been a nice pre-holiday boost. 

I also used some of my publisher promotion points to feature my zombie books at DTF but I've got no traction whatsoever.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

My sales have been pathetic since about mid June.  Keep hoping for an upswing somewhere. Going to be running a contest at the end of this month. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

RGPorter said:


> My sales have been pathetic since about mid June.  Keep hoping for an upswing somewhere. Going to be running a contest at the end of this month. Hopefully that will help.


What kind of contest? I did some back in 2011 but found that if people were waiting to win, they didn't bother buying--but YMMV and you might have a way better plan than I did.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm doing quite well for myself. My strongest month ever.

Should only build from here up, esp. after I launch some more books...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I *might* have my first five-figure sales month. It's going to be close since sales are slowing down gradually. I'm close to 3000 on all the Zons, pushing 1000 on itunes, about 600 on BN, and 100 Kobo. Books are $2.99.

It's taking four years of work to get to this month and this release.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> I think I *might* have my first five-figure sales month.


Fantastic, Deanna!

My month started out strong, but I tend to have a mid-month slow down. I really ought to take that into account when scheduling promos.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

I'd like to break 200 sales this month. That would make me happy!


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Just under 350 copies this month, which has put me over the 2,800 total sales milestone. I never thought I'd hear myself say this, but I think I'll make 3K by end of the year. Really interested to see what happens in Nov/Dec, as I'll have a new release at start of Nov.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Here goes another day without any sales anywhere. The Kobo dashboard still seems borked, and is not showing freebie downloads. My books are still available in the UK. I don't know if Kobo is running their regular sales updates. I can imagine they have all staff working on their catalogue at the moment. 

I did my regular application for Bookbub, which is a ritual to show that they hate me and I have no chance in hell of ever being featured by them. Booked another ad. I try to run one ad a month.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

So it's the last day of the month, how did everyone do? My sales have definitely slowed now. I think having 2 books out on a free promo over the last few days haven't helped. Obviously people are picking up the free books at the moment, but hopefully after they've read those books they'll go on to buy the others next month. *crosses fingers*

This month was my worst month since July. Here's hoping the Christmas boost comes in soon!


----------



## 72263 (Sep 10, 2013)

My October sales are similar to my September sales, about 500. Not bad, considering I only released one story early in the month.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm looking at about 1,700 altogether, I think, which doesn't look bad, except it's over two titles and back in May I was selling 2,200 over one title. Hopefully things will start picking up a bit now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm at 110 sales in the US right now, and will probably pick up a few more tomorrow (I hope).  That's a lot better than the 19 I had in July.  If I counted the international stores I'd probably have closer to 150, so all in all a good month, and one I hope to double next month.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm my october expectations were spot on.

I sold 3500 books over 30 days, mounting up to 2500 dollars and 2200 GBP. Quite a nice month for me, I hope November will be the same or better of course


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> 22 sales, two of which were paperbacks (not counting the two paperbacks I gave to my uncle as a gift). Most sales seem to be result of the free promo I ran earlier. I'll probably go permafree with the first book as soon as my KDP Select expires later this month (already disabled auto-renew )


Sales have doubled since I made this post


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Congrats, Jeroen!

Since my post on Oct 9th, my sales have increased, too. This is my best ever month!

Not including freebies, I've made 38 Amazon sales <30 US, 4 UK and 4 DE), 8 sales via D2D and 4 Smashwords sales.

I know these are low figures for some people but for me it's a miracle!


----------



## Ben Oakley (Oct 22, 2013)

Amazing figures here - well done everyone!

It's my first month over with and I've managed 24 sales from Amazon and Lulu.  Expanding distribution to the other vendors in November with another title.

Very happy with that and I can only dream of reaching some of the amazing figures on this thread


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

garam81 said:


> Congrats, Jeroen!
> 
> Since my post on Oct 9th, my sales have increased, too. This is my best ever month!
> 
> ...


They might be low for some people, but if I could consistently keep these numbers that would be a huge leap for me. My October was more exception than rule really


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Same here, Jeroen. I think the fact I actually did some marketing for once - KB Discovery Promo amongst others - may have helped.


----------



## Lana Amore (Oct 13, 2013)

I started self-publishing on October 7th, have out three erotica shorts and sold 57 copies all together.

I'm very happy.  

Here's hoping to an awesome holiday season for us all.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Things are looking up, thanks to a promo some of us sci-fi geeks ran mid-month.  Right now, if I can get over 200 sales I feel good about things.
Gave away the first book for that promo and have been seeing a very steady uptick in the other titles in the series. Makes me happy to see that all books are showing the same numbers.
Also interesting increase in the UK. Usually I sell 2-3 there, this month I had 21.


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

We sold about 4400 copies across the board.  Sales haven't dropped off as sharply as anticipated since our last release in August, meaning that October definitely exceeded my expectations--which is good, because it's my birthday month!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

donnajherren said:


> We sold about 4400 copies across the board. Sales haven't dropped off as sharply as anticipated since our last release in August, meaning that October definitely exceeded my expectations--which is good, because it's my birthday month!


Happy Birthday (month), Donna! I have two birthdays, an internet birthday (my "D-Day" Birthday) and the real one. It's funny in the middle of the year to have someone wish me happy birthday -- I always do a double take before I remember.

My last serial installment and bundle from early last month is keeping October very healthy for me -- I think my third best month in the two years I've been self-publishing. Now back to the writing cave to plot how it becomes only my fourth best month or my 20th best month.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Congrats to everyone that had a good month.

I had my worst month ever since the erotica fallout with 4 of 5 titles being sent to draft which I've left there for now.  15 sales total when I last checked KDP.  Plus with Life hitting pretty hard I haven't been writing much at all.  On the positive side I've now moved house, out of a terrible living situation and will have time around work to take on Nanowrimo for the first time and crank out my first series.  Really looking forward to getting busy and productive again in November.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, month's not over yet, but my best. Month. EVAR.

I've had over 3,000 sales, and two of my titles had over a thousand each. Fourth in my series Has about 850 or so. Permafree has almost 12,000 dl's.

Amazing does not even begin to describe it.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Crappy month for me.

600-ish sales, 200-ish of which are at $.99, meaning I've probably barely cracked a grand for the month.

Hopefully, this was just the universe's kindly way of not making my screw-up with my estimated taxes even worse than it already is, and everything will get better in November.

I hope so, because otherwise, it's back to working for someone else come February.

Also, I have the ubercold right now, and I can't breathe, and it hurts to move, and I'm hot, then cold, then hot, then cold... Life pretty much sucks at the moment.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

Well, I didn't hit my target of 200 sales, but with a surge of sales at $9.99, I'm pretty happy with this month's royalties.  This month I sold at Amazon US, UK and DE, plus iTunes, Kobo, B&N, Smashwords and ARE. Happy with progress and preparing to scale up my self-publishing business.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Close to 900 sales which has never, EVER happened for me before. Ecstatic and hope November holds up.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

following a Select free promo, this is the best month I've had since the last one (Aug 2012).

Nearly 500 sales and 70 borrows in the UK, but barely anything else elsewhere. Though, I have had 2 sales in Italy. yikes. Amazon.com definitely doesn't love me  

Sales are petering to a halt now and I reckon my BBOS will stick around from tomorrow, but I'm a happy bunny for now.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Ended with less than one a day. Sucks. Hopefully Tube Riders 2 in Dec will help. Waiting on the editor and the formater. TR3 is in second draft so if I can double drop the pair of them around Xmas time I might finally get to make a name for myself.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

This has been my best month of publishing x100.

So, under my real name -- 5599 October sales as of this morning, mostly at 2.99.
Under my pen name -- in an anthology that hit USA Today List yesterday.

I published my first novel Oct. 2011. So it's taken two years to get here.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

October brought my first "expanded distribution" sale of my paperback. I had given up on that channel. I now know it's possible, but it will take a whole lot more to earn back the initial fee.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

My best month so far. Currently at 3,098 across the board, half of that coming from iTunes after taking my books out of Select and making my first book permafree.

Sales have slowed down in the last few days though. Hopefully, they'll pick up again with a new release in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

This month has definitely been better than last month. I'm hoping that next month is ever better.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

This has been my best month yet.   Last  month I sold 50 copies of the first book of my fairy series, so this month I was hoping for 100 sales. I actually made 204. It's not much compared to others, but it's good for me. Hopefully it's upward and onward from here.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

TiffanyNicole said:


> This has been my best month yet.  Last month I sold 50 copies of the first book of my fairy series, so this month I was hoping for 100 sales. I actually made 204. It's not much compared to others, but it's good for me. Hopefully it's upward and onward from here.


Congrats! Love it when that happens


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

About 18K this month. Down 10% from September, but hangin' around much better than I expected.


----------



## Skye Ronan (Oct 31, 2013)

I've made 97 sales across all my titles, including UK sales. This is my forth month publishing, and I think I'm doing OK. 

At $.99, I made about $28 from those sales so I raised my prices. People still buy, go figure.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good October for me, almost double my sales compared to the last few months (at least on Amazon).
It's mainly down to one of my freebies getting into a nice subcategory where it can cling to the charts consistently, so fingers crossed it'll stay there and keep the sales coming in!


----------



## elia.elia (Oct 10, 2013)

This was my first month in the game and I sold about 135.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

elia.elia said:


> This was my first month in the game and I sold about 135.


That is an awesome first month!


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> About 18K this month. Down 10% from September, but hangin' around much better than I expected.


You sold 18,000 books thus month, Edward? That's insane! Congrats!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

pwtucker said:


> You sold 18,000 books thus month, Edward? That's insane! Congrats!


Thanks.  Insane is right. Over 10,000 of those are from the Box Set of Doom, which I keep expecting to fall, but has stuck under #250 for closing on two months. Now, off to knock on as much wood as I can find...


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

About 1000 paid sales in all stores, mostly from two epic fantasy books. 

I have three new books in progress (two of which are close to being finished). Each book will be over 80k in word count and possibly over 100k and feature 100% original cover art as usual (art which is sitting on my computer right now). Not sure I will get them published by Christmas, but I sure would like to for obvious reasons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Thanks.  Insane is right. Over 10,000 of those are from the Box Set of Doom, which I keep expecting to fall, but has stuck under #250 for closing on two months. Now, off to knock on as much wood as I can find...


Box Set of DOOM? Don't you mean BLISS? 
It has probably helped my own box set since it somehow got placed in your also-boughts. So, thanks!


----------



## ktashbury (Oct 10, 2013)

I've had my best month thus far. Under a (different) pen name I put a few titles out, following all sorts of advice I'd gathered here, and since October 25th have sold about 80 books, bringing the tally up to about 100 for the month, and a pile of borrows for select titles. I'll keep on keepin' on, and meanwhile, thanks for all the tips, you clever people.

Working on a novel and what might be a novella for young folks, albeit a somewhat morbid one. I plan to put those up under this name, which heretofore has only been used for bonafide kids' books. Again, this place is a great inspiration and it's always exciting to watch good writers do so well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

This month hasn't been too bad to me.  About 300-350 sales across all venues, including a bunch on Sony.  Here's looking forward to the winter season!


----------



## elia.elia (Oct 10, 2013)

Christa Wick said:


> That is an awesome first month!


Thanks! I think I owe it all to my free promotion on Select. One of my titles made it to #36 on the Top 100 Free.

Hopefully sales don't drop too hard next month.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Just under 400 for this month. I was grumbling about not hitting the 400 mark until I looked at my figures for this time last year - October '12 I think I sold 2 books. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Stella S. said:


> Box Set of DOOM? Don't you mean BLISS?
> It has probably helped my own box set since it somehow got placed in your also-boughts. So, thanks!


Hah, I saw yours pop up there a week or two ago. I rode the Wearmouths' roostertail myself. Nice to see KB dominating the Post-Apocalyptic lists.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Just shy of 23,000 ebooks this month, so can't complain. Second best month this year.

Can't wait for that Xmas rush!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Robert E. Keller said:


> About 1000 paid sales in all stores, mostly from two epic fantasy books.


I'm not surprised; Knights is always high on the free charts. Hope I can knock it out of there one day. 



Alex Jace said:


> Well, I didn't hit my target of 200 sales, but with a surge of sales at $9.99, I'm pretty happy with this month's royalties.  This month I sold at Amazon US, UK and DE, plus iTunes, Kobo, B&N, Smashwords and ARE. Happy with progress and preparing to scale up my self-publishing business.


I got most of my sales on my $4.99 book so I'm feeling the same way as you, pretty good!


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I got most of my sales on my $4.99 book so I'm feeling the same way as you, pretty good!


Higher price points are great! I try to remember that each sale at $2.99 is worth six at $0.99, and each sale at $9.99 is worth twenty at $0.99. My sales numbers look a lot better that way.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I'll end up around 21000 units, 16000 of which are mine alone and 5000ish coming from a group box set that I'm participating in.


----------



## MitchHogan (May 17, 2013)

Around 2,700 for me, so very happy


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I've had my best ever, but that's not much when compared to the others on this thread.

I'm at 36 books sold in October.  

Ya' gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

rjspears said:


> Well, I've had my best ever, but that's not much when compared to the others on this thread.
> 
> I'm at 36 books sold in October.
> 
> Ya' gotta start somewhere, right?


I'm of the opinion that those small number are more valuable to the people who list them than some of these larger numbers are for others.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

About 7500 ebooks. No sale, no new release, no multi-box. That's 14 novels and 2 pen names, after 30 months of publishing.

ETA: Dalya Moon books for the month: 20 sales across 7 titles. Only the Mimi books are in demand.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

342 as of tonight. Most of them came at 70% royalty, but I still have yet to reach my goal: 400+ sale month. Let's do it in November.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Bloody hell, Dalya, that's pretty hot.

I started in 2011, and am scraping the barrel with barely over 100 this month.

My biggest selling venue is Kobo and the Kobocalypse kicked my butt big time this month. I only got about a third of my normal sales there. I guess you have to have a "just keep swimming" attitude about this publishing thing, but this month has not been good.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I think I'm going to tip just past 1,000 for this month. I didn't have any new releases, but I did participate in a group promo that helped goose sales of my space opera romance series.

I have high hopes for November, since I have a Book of the Day on ENT Monday for one of my fantasy romance books. That series will have a new release mid-month, with my first BookBub ad following a little over a week later. So next month should be interesting.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Best month ever here, and I have no idea why:

First time I sold more than 50 books in a month. Almost made 100.
First time I sold more than 25 books in one day.
First time I broke the 10,000 rank on a book.
First time I broke the 500 rank for SF writers.

Probably the first time I made more than $100 in a month, but I'll have to wait and see how many of those books were at the 35% royalty rate.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I'm of the opinion that those small number are more valuable to the people who list them than some of these larger numbers are for others.


Agreed. It helps tremendously to see the range. And it's so much fun to see people post modest figures here, then six or twelve or eighteen months later, they're making a living.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

2230 sales across US and UK, two pen names, two genres. 5 months after first publication and grateful as f###


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

MitchHogan said:


> Around 2,700 for me, so very happy


I was looking on Goodreads for top fantasy books for 2013. Yours is like 4th or something crazy. Seriously awesome... congrats 

And congrats to everyone else. Amazing numbers.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> I guess you have to have a "just keep swimming" attitude about this publishing thing, but this month has not been good.


This is the way I see it. I did a count and it was 18, so barely half a book a day, and most of those were short stories. I sold one full price novel. Coming up for two years in Jan, and I'm going backwards at the moment.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Best month ever. 81 sales, from 5 novels, three short stories


----------



## hyh (Jul 21, 2013)

Ooh, first time I'm joining one of these threads!  

Last month (Sep) was my debut month - I finished on 230 sales across all platforms - but most were from Amazon.com

This month, I'm finishing on 205 sales but about half of those are the paperback edition, which was released this month. And of the ebook sales, about 60 came from a 99c sale I did last weekend in conjunction with a BookBlast promo so not very much in royalties - but it did help to boost me back up the rankings - got to #4,000+ and #1 in Children's > Detectives and #1 in Children's > Dog Stories. 

My ebook sales have definitely slowed, though, to about 1 a day - so I've decided to drop the price from $4.99 to $2.99 while I still have higher rankings & visibility and see if things pick up. 

My main problem seems to be that most of the readers buying the book so far are the 'wrong' type - based on my 'Also Boughts' - it's adults who read those cosy animal partner mysteries - but I really need to be bought by kids/parents looking for children's adventures & mysteries. Don't know how I can get more of those types of readers...

Am also starting work on a Christmas special mini-mystery (novella) set in the Big Honey Dog world with same characters, which I'm planning to use as a loss-leader to hopefully introduce more kids to the series. 

Also working on an adult romance as well - coz I think trying to build a (commercially) successful indie author career just with Middle-Grade is almost impossible!  

Hsin-Yi


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

As of tonight, 1,146 sold this month.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

ChrisWard said:


> Coming up for two years in Jan, and I'm going backwards at the moment.


I was going through the same thing until recently. I published my first book in March 2012 and sold around 100 copies that first month. In April 2013, with 10 books out (mostly short nonfiction), I only sold 39 copies.

Then in June I published my first full length novel and sales went crazy. I sold almost 2000 copies in July and the same in August. September, I moved all my books out of Select and I'm now selling ok in other venues too.

So that just goes to show your next book could be the one to make all the difference.



H.Y. Hanna (Big Honey Dog Mysteries) said:


> Last month (Sep) was my debut month - I finished on 230 sales across all platforms - but most were from Amazon.com
> Hsin-Yi


Just wanted to say I love your cover.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

This is my best paycheck month ever. June was my highest number of sales - about 6000 with five published titles. This month I released the third book in that series at $3.99 and that's basically where all my money came from. I sold about 6000 books as well, but with nine published titles.  Almost all of those sales came after October 15th. 

This month I had an ENT Bargain book of the Day for Tragic which resulted in about 250 sales maybe, Amazon DID push Manic when it went on sale because it just sold like crazy.  

Bookbub hates my romances, so no BB ad for me.

Last October I had just released Clutch, Fledge and Flight - I think I sold 150 books that month. Maybe more, but not much. I don't keep good records. But it wasn't a whole lot.  Last December was my best month (@350 sales) until May this year (@3000 sales).


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

A little over 18,000 books this month. But that's taking into account 3 months worth of Smashwords numbers I don't count until I get paid and I'm in the same box set as SM, so that's a couple thousand I wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob (Jun 27, 2011)

...


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

Looks like my Roxie pen name is going to move just a smidge more than 8K books this month. The other me (Lo) had a nice month with some trad publishing titles so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Juuuust under 600. Last month was MEGA YAY MONTH thanks to BookBub, so I didn't expect to have anywhere near that many sales...and I didn't. But I can live with 600, only one title.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Robert E. Keller said:


> Bookbub can do that for you quite easily.


Ha, that'll be the day; they've rejected my perma-free about 5 times now! Hey, you never know!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Sept- 400 units sold
Oct- 1200 units sold

Good month over all. I've got out 3 shorts for .99 which was about 100 of the sales. Also have out 3 full lengths but the latest was just released so it really didn't get much. All the full lengths are 2.99. All my books are in romance. Really interested to see where Nov. goes. Right now I'm making more than my day job so that's a good thing.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

12 total.  All but two were novels at $5.99 and up.  The others a short story and a novelette.

Not much, and worse than August and September.  But I'm not in any big hurry.  Good thing, too, because I've been at this for a couple years now and those results are fairly typical of my good months.    But that's ok.  I've got another 3 1/2 years until I retire from the Navy.  A lot can happen in that time.  

Oh well.  I've got another novel (a sequel to Glimmer Vale, a shorter swords and sorcery type book I put out last year) set to release in late November/early December.  And four or five other shorter titles for December as well.  No doubt that will help push things along.

Now to just finish Glimmer Vale #3 during NaNo and set Glimmer Vale to permafree.  About time I tried actually filling out a series.  I hear that pans out a bit better than just writing around.  

Ok, off to brainstorm for NaNo.

Later.


----------



## hyh (Jul 21, 2013)

dotx said:


> Just wanted to say I love your cover.


Aw, thanks!!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Congratz on all the great numbers!


----------



## ingrid avluv (Feb 15, 2013)

My sales are continuing to fall since August. Don't know what's going on really, can't spot anything happening other than less people purchasing  

Jun $1300
July 1790
Aug 1550
Sep 1510
Oct 1351


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Great local hardcopy/print sales, but abysmal online/ebook sales.  Finding it easier to get market attention with warm bodies than freeflowing electrons.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

My best month ever. 168 sales over 2 books. Releasing the second book in my series really made a BIG difference to my sales.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Ended the month with just over 2800.  The goal was 3000, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

2675 for me this month-

I didn't have a release this month, my newest is now almost 60 days old, so I suppose this is good=)
Sales of my series were up, but my NA bottomed as soon as I took it off of 99 cents.


----------



## Moondreamer (Apr 27, 2013)

Best month ever for us. Ended the month just over 400 sales in all channels, for a little more than 850$. The permafree plus the bundle of our serialized novel made a huge difference. Hoping that november is just as good if not better!


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Best month so far, after publishing my first book in July. Almost 800 sales combined on my two titles. It's slowing down now but I hope to release another title before Christmas, so here's hoping I get a boost then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Rinelle Grey said:


> My best month ever. 168 sales over 2 books. Releasing the second book in my series really made a BIG difference to my sales.


That's great!


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Had a couple last-minute sales that got me to 400 for the month. I am happy.

Also, I am now fewer than 100 sales from hitting the 3,000 milestone. And no brown bar for November!


----------



## Nathaniel Burns (Nov 1, 2013)

Sales October:  141 - US 80 / UK 57 /  DE 5 (Kindle only). Just started learning marketing    November goal : 250 sales


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

This month I sold a staggering 9 books!
6 via Amazon US
1 via iTunes
1 via B&N
1 via CreateSpace

The sequel to I, Minion will be releasing this month, after which I intend to make it free.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

October was my best month ever!  I had 43 ebook and 1 print book, across 1 book being offered.  Granted, October was only my second month, but still..  It rocked!


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

About 1,500 across all channels. And my goal for the month was....... 100!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Ardin said:


> About 1,500 across all channels. And my goal for the month was....... 100!!


It's fun when that happens, isn't it?

Between my new release taking off, a surprise POI pick up, and a pen name anthology hitting USA Today, I'm on top of the world. I didn't want October to end!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Ardin said:


> About 1,500 across all channels. And my goal for the month was....... 100!!


Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like 25 total for me.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

A nice little coup for October: I can now count a bona fide four-star general (US Air Force, currently stationed in Germany) among my fans. Guy even has his own wikipedia page.
Guess it helps that all my generals are good guys...


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty good month, looks like I made about $90 or so. Results slowly and steadily getting better for me.
And no BBOD since I had 5 November sales before I even got out of bed!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

700 and then the ones I'll hear about after the Smash update. I'm very happy with that after the debacle that was September.  Saw a big increase in sales on B&N and Apple finally got around to accepting a bunch. All good to make up for Amazon which has been lagging when it comes to sales ever since the last week of August. Hoping that'll pick up this month.

On to the daily averages for each month: 

January: 0.71
February: 1.46
March: 2.12
April: 5.73
May: 11.87
June: 16.6
July: 22.41
August: 25.32
September: 20.53
October: 22.58


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Quiss said:


> A nice little coup for October: I can now count a bona fide four-star general (US Air Force, currently stationed in Germany) among my fans. Guy even has his own wikipedia page.
> Guess it helps that all my generals are good guys...


That's really cool!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

smreine said:


> I think I'll end up around 21000 units, 16000 of which are mine alone and 5000ish coming from a group box set that I'm participating in.


I know you're busy making wads of cash, but is there anyway you can do another one of those quick guides to slow and steadily building sales? I know you said that your tactics had changed slightly since you originally posted it. Well, you're obviously killing it now.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I know you're busy making wads of cash, but is there anyway you can do another one of those quick guides to slow and steadily building sales? I know you said that your tactics had changed slightly since you originally posted it. Well, you're obviously killing it now.


I did make an update to the last page of the post, basically just to recommend permafree book #1 in the series. It works well with the series + mailing list strategy.  It's also a nice way to jump start your mailing list if things are moving slowly!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

smreine said:


> I did make an update to the last page of the post, basically just to recommend permafree book #1 in the series. It works well with the series + mailing list strategy.  It's also a nice way to jump start your mailing list if things are moving slowly!


As an add-on, I think some people do Select free and perma-free way too early -- you at least need the second book out. Seeing people do free when it's their only title, or a non-serial/series title gives me the stomach cramps. If it's a non-serial/series title, I think you should have a minimum of 2 other titles out in same genre, preferably 4.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Christa Wick said:


> As an add-on, I think some people do Select free and perma-free way too early -- you at least need the second book out. Seeing people do free when it's their only title, or a non-serial/series title gives me the stomach cramps. If it's a non-serial/series title, I think you should have a minimum of 2 other titles out in same genre, preferably 4.


Yes, it's definitely helpful to have three or four books out in the series first, but I'm thinking about raw beginners here. If you only have books 1 and 2 in the series out, and neither are selling, you don't have anything to lose by permafreeing #1 ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

smreine said:


> Yes, it's definitely helpful to have three or four books out in the series first, but I'm thinking about raw beginners here. If you only have books 1 and 2 in the series out, and neither are selling, you don't have anything to lose by permafreeing #1 ASAP.


Well ... there is a chance that some pirates could pick up your book when it's free, then turn around and sell it or put it on a pirate site. If you book is only available on Amazon, there's perhaps a greater chance of that, since one of the best ways to fight piracy is to make your books as widely available as possible.

Of course, whether or how much piracy actually hurts you in the long run is a whole other subject altogether.

Another risk is that your book will be picked up primarily by people who will pick up anything if it's free, while the people in your books' natural audience are more likely to wait until the series is closer to completion. That increases your chances of getting negative reviews earlier on, which can hurt you a lot more since you haven't built up any good ones yet. Also, the people who downloaded the first one for free might have an expectation that the other ones are going to be cheap or free as well, which may lead to negative reviews about book 2 or book 3 based on price alone.

Just some of the things I've learned the hard way. Permafree is definitely a great tool, but like all tools, there are effective and less effective ways of using it.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Well ... there is a chance that some pirates could pick up your book when it's free, then turn around and sell it or put it on a pirate site. If you book is only available on Amazon, there's perhaps a greater chance of that, since one of the best ways to fight piracy is to make your books as widely available as possible.
> 
> Of course, whether or how much piracy actually hurts you in the long run is a whole other subject altogether.
> 
> ...


My books get pirated all the time. Every new release, I get an immediate purchase/return, and then the book shows up on a piracy forum. I don't care as long as they aren't paying someone else for it. YMMV. But a pirated download isn't a lost sale anyway, since those people weren't potential buyers in the first place.

Casting a wide net does attract some bad reviews, but it also attracts many good reviews - reviews that authors, again, may not have had without the freebies. And I seldom see a good quality permafreebie with such a proportion of negative reviews that it turns the "right" audience off of it anyway. "Bad" reviews can really help your potential readers find and evaluate you. Savvy readers will also disregard reviews complaining about price.

I saw a statistic somewhere that only 40% of people who download free books are willing to spend money on other books. 60% of people who download freebies won't buy anything else you put out, period. 60 of 100 downloads won't go anywhere particularly profitable (though they may leave reviews, which are worth more than $2.07 in royalties, IMO). But those 40 follow-through sales (let's say 30 because 10 of them read and hated your book) are still sales you probably wouldn't have gotten otherwise.

I would rather have 40% of something than 100% of nothing.

I've aggressively used freebies to build my audience. My mailing list conversion rates are lower than those of authors who haven't, but it's still more sales overall than I would have had without the freebies, by far. The good has drastically outweighed the bad. I would feel like I were doing other authors a disservice not to recommend the very things that have made me successful, and permafree is a huge factor in that.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

smreine said:


> I did make an update to the last page of the post, basically just to recommend permafree book #1 in the series. It works well with the series + mailing list strategy.  It's also a nice way to jump start your mailing list if things are moving slowly!


Thanks SM. Keep making it reine sales.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Thanks SM. Keep making it reine sales.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

smreine said:


>


Somewhere in that GIF is a snarky comment about health insurance and Obamacare, but I'm going to resist the temptation to go there.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

SMReine: I'll second that. I'm closing in on 250K books for this year, and probably 70% of my sales are from my two series where I have the first book perma-free. Interestingly, I switched up one of the series, and made the longer (and I think, better) second novel perma-free for about four months, and sales didn't really change across the series, so I went back to listing the shorter prequel free, and my sales on the book that was free for four months popped right back to about where it was prior to going free. Which just underscores that there are constantly new reader eyes being drawn to your books, and every month you need to do promos and whatnot to get new visibility, or otherwise you're missing those new readers who have no idea you exist.

I liken it to a seashore, where there are always new sets of waves washing in even as the current ones break and spend themselves on the sand. It also explains why, in this new ebook environment, even older titles with years of exposure can do well with new promotional efforts. I did a promo for Fatal Exchange at the 18 month old point and it sold like hot cakes. Did the same thing recently with The Geronimo Breach and it did well at two years old. 

This is a retail biz, and if you aren't out there promoting constantly, you're missing the chance to have your work discovered. Perma-free being one of the best mechanisms available to reach new readers at no cost.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Just north of 3,600 paid sales in October, courtesy of a BookBub ad early in the month on the permafree first book in the series and very nice sellthrough. That pushed me over the 10k mark for lifetime paid sales.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Here I a with another (stupid?) question. What is YMMV?


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> Here I a with another (stupid?) question. What is YMMV?


Yetis Make Marvelous Villains.

No, it means "your mileage may vary."



ajalbrinck said:


> Just north of 3,600 paid sales in October, courtesy of a BookBub ad early in the month on the permafree first book in the series and very nice sellthrough. That pushed me over the 10k mark for lifetime paid sales.


Dude, AWESOME.


----------



## britnidanielle (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow! You guys have AWESOME sales numbers! I need to get on your level.

Let's see. I published my very first book, _*Turn It Loose*_, on Amazon (KDP Select - not really a good move, but whatever. Live/learn) on 10/10, then followed up with my second, *Bad Dates & Other Disasters Vol. 1* on 10/25.

Total sales for the month: 85
Total royalties: $163.45 (and £4.14, which I can't get until I reach £10)

I'm not sure WHAT I expected going in to this, but I'm happy with my numbers. I hope to continue to grow them from here.


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

Just over 16,000. Super happy that my sales haven't fallen off, since I've had a bad two months on the creative front (ie: haven't written anything worthwhile).

Book one in my series went permafree about 10 days ago, so I'm curious to see how November progresses as my first full month with a permafree. Also have my first bookbub lined up in the middle of the month which I'm cautiously hopeful about.

Now if I could actually get some words down that I'm remotely happy with, things would be about perfect.


----------

